# Can anyone offer advice about catching a wounded crow



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

In a green outside a church where I go to feed some of the pigeons, there are a few large crows that I leave some big peanuts for. They then leave the pigeons alone with the seed and smaller peanuts. I like them anyway and they only need a few peanuts each and seem to be happy. I see them bury some of the peanuts I assume for later.
I have noticed recently that one of these big crows has a wounded foot. She is holding it up like a pigeon does when it has a bad foot. I have tried to look close but they are nervous birds. I can get close enough to see there is nothing obvious wrong with the foot, I have a feeling it could be a string problem.
The thing is, in the center of London I doubt I can get anyone to come and get the crow unless I catch it first. She would be too big for me to keep inside with the pigeons for long, but I feel if I catch the crow I may be able to get one of the wildlife rescue centers to come and pick her up.
My net is far too small for this big crow, plus as I say they are clever and nervous of humans although if I put down a pile of peanuts and walk away they are quickly on the pile. I cannot think how I would go about safely catching such a big and nervous bird. As usual I have a very low opinion of other humans around here and I would not be surprised if their nervousness has been caused by kids throwing stones at them or even adults.

Does anyone have any ideas how I might go about catching this poor crow(by the way they may be ravens, I am not sure of the difference, but they are big!) I would like to do it soon as the weather is forecast to drop below zero by next weekend, and a bad leg is likely to cause her further problems by then.

Any advice welcome.......


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Given the surroundings and circumstances, I really doubt you will have any luck catching this guy.
A Box trap would be best, but would need to be done over a period of time where it could be accepted by the bird as a non threat, but as you say, they are very cautious birds, and also very highly intelligent and learn ways to do things very quickly. As you also noted, they do bury food & come back for it later, sometimes days lol. They are much faster in fleeing than pigeons, and as youve probably spotted, never approach their target head on, but "crab hop" sideways, meaning they are already prepared and thinking of escape before they commit themselves fully, so a net would be virtually useless as they take off in reverse to the "crab hop"
Theres a small flock I feed regulary and its comical to watch them manoever into "safe" positions not just from any danger, but from other crows also.

Dont know if youve seen this vid, but it shows just how smart and intelligent they are, not just trying to use a piece of wire to get food, but actually bending it into a hook to do so


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

That video is brilliant.... they are fantastic birds. I don't know if you remember but in may last year I found a baby abandoned by the road and took it home and raised it, I unfortunately underestimated the little guy and he escaped. He was adult by the time he escaped but I was choked. I spent the next six days checking places I had taken him but never had any luck. I like to think he was old enough to go on to live a normal life. He only spent about 2-3 months with me so I hope he was not too humanised. I hope one day to have another baby crow to look after, although I would rather wait until I am off my medicine as you need all your energy!!!

The crow in the green is a lot bigger than the one in the video. I agree that it is going to be difficult, but I will wait and see if anyone else has some ideas before I give up on the idea. We should not have to be afraid to call the so called 'wildlife rescue' services, I should feel safe enough to call them out for this poor guy, and not be worrying that I may be leading him to his death through being put down.

I will continue to watch him and see if the leg improves, I go there often to feed the crows and the pigeons. I will watch out for him and try to see if there is an improvement in the leg, he does seem to be able to use it a bit.

Thanks for the advice and the video!! it was wonderful to watch.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

In case anyone is wondering, She is coming over to me every day that I go to the green for some peanuts, but she is still limping. She walks on her bad foot but holds it up when she is not using it, so I hope the injury is not serious. If she were not such a big bird I would be tempted to try and throw a heavy blanket over her. I will keep an eye on her and see if I can see what is wrong with the leg and if it is getting better.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

BHenderson said:


> In case anyone is wondering, She is coming over to me every day that I go to the green for some peanuts, but she is still limping. She walks on her bad foot but holds it up when she is not using it, so I hope the injury is not serious. If she were not such a big bird I would be tempted to try and throw a heavy blanket over her. I will keep an eye on her and see if I can see what is wrong with the leg and if it is getting better.


I doubt that would work, no matter how trusting they are, Crows are always alert and have very fast reactions when they think they are in danger.
Its not just seeing the blanket that could spook it, but also the change in air pressure as the blanket gets closer.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Ill just keep watching for now, I got a sick little baby pigeon that I am trying to cure of coccidiosis. I will keep popping down to the green to make sure she is getting something to eat. She is burying the peanuts so I guess she is building up a little larder for herself in case I don't get there one day.

As I said above, it really is ridiculous that I am afraid to call the "animal care" services in case they put her to sleep. What a ridiculous situation. Obviously the wrong people are in charge.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That is about all you can do....as Quazar reminds us, they are brilliant beings. The only time I have ever been able to ;catch' a crow was when it was an almost-fledgling who had fallen from its nesting place.

Keeping him nourished is about the best thing in this situation. Does he seem to have difficulty taking off quickly ? I would imagine so....


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

It is prob impossible to catch the crow if they can fly
Way to alert and smart to be trapped
When WNV was rearing its ugly head I tried to capture one of the babies I had released
He never liked me, but would come home to eat every day
I tried the cat kennel with a rope tied to the door
They would not go into to eat, wouldn't go near it
He was found dead down the road a couple of weeks later
If you can get him cornered you may have a chance by tossing a blanket over him
But if you miss, she and her flock will never forget it


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Didn't see her todAY, but she does not look ill or weak so I am sure she just found a better place to be fed. I will look for her again tomorrow.

Unfortunately she seems to be as fast as the healthy crows and only lifts the foot if she does not need to use it for landing or balance, but it is obviously hurting him/her.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

She will probably be okay then, just needs time to heal
Keep feeding her and helping her out 
Dry dog food is great for them, and of course chicken and eggs
If shes only slightly injured she's better off staying with her family
Adult crows are extremely high stress, they can literally die from it
I wouldn't recommend catching her as long as she seems healthy otherwise
Her flock will watch out for her


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you altgirl35, I do have some cat and dog kibble here that I forgot about from when I had the baby crow. It is not that old, and I will check it does not smell off, and I will offer her some of that and some peanuts. Atually its about that time now so I am going to pop down there.


----------



## longlive_pigeon (Aug 17, 2012)

There is one possible method but I do not recommend. Here in HK crows are classified as a nuisance and the Agriculture and Fisheries Department is responsible for catching and destroying the crows. What they do is feeding the crows with meat soaked in nacrotics. They have succeeded in catching >1000 crows with this dirty method (and of coz their fate is execution). You can try...but before they totally lose their consciousness, it is possible for them to flea, and it will be dangerous for them since you cannot locate them and they might fall prey to cats or human before they regain consciousness.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I wouldn't do it 
I once tried to overdose a bird
Had a seagull wing was nearly amputed
Eye was a mess, I knew he was suffering of course was on the weekend 
When I could t take him in to be euthanized 
Gave that bird 6 vicodens he was stumbling around didn't die just got him really stoned! Lol
And he was fine in a few hours
They metabolize narcotics differently


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes pigeons also metabolize narcotics differently so you would have to know what to use. I assume they use something very strong, which I would have trouble getting my hands on in the UK.

I must say it distresses me the attitude that people we put in charge have toward nature, all this death and destruction. I am continually confronted by people who try to stop me feeding pigeons and crows, and also yesterday some guy tried to stop me taking a sick pigeon home. He was older and shorter than me and I was able to just push him away, but its the attitude that is the problem. Basically the government can set any group against another just by introducing some propaganda, and most people don't have the ability to find out for themselves, they just follow what they are told. Maybe its going a bit far, but the conflict between tutsi and hutu was given the ok by govenment, and this is often considered why it was so widespread, because people considered if the government said it was ok then the people did not have to think about if it is right or wrong. I worry about the direction this world is going in if people will not think for themselves.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree, been in a few arguments of my own over feeding the gulls n pigeons
I first say to mind your own bussiness, or give em a smart remark like "what, are you a cop?"
People suck


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Have you seen the injured crow at all?


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I haven't seen her recently, I am trying to get down there as much as I can but the weather has turned cold recently (close to zero) and I have been unable to see any of the crows that hang about in the church green. They may have moved to somewhere warmer? The council are going mad round here, they are putting up signs everywhere saying no one can feed the pigeons, which means the crows probably miss out as well. I will keep looking.
I am having to completely clean out my place this weekend because the council are trying to send a cleaning firm round to my place when to do a "deep clean", I know this is so they can get a report that they can use in court to say my place is untidy because of the pigeons. I have to make sure there is nothing for them to clean.
They have also employed some spying firm who are sending a woman round every day to spy on my house to count the birds and see what I am doing, so I am unable to feed the birds at this coldest time of the year. I may get out later to feed them in the green and the park, but the cleaning is taking time as I am not as healthy as I would be. Wish me luck.


----------

